# Not only did i miss, but i got it on video!



## stick-n-string (Nov 23, 2012)

You can not see the arrow flight too good but it went just below her. This was actually the first shot opportunity i had all year!
You can see it better if you make it full screen. I know it looks like she is 50 yards away but she was about 20-25 yards. My left to right was perfect just a tad too low.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 23, 2012)

You shaking an awful much...nerves or #?


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 23, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> You shaking an awful much...nerves or #?



haha didnt even notice.


----------



## snook24 (Nov 23, 2012)

lol to bad....next time


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 23, 2012)

Keep slinging them arrows Jonathan. Beautiful arrows by the way.


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 23, 2012)

DAGATOR16 said:


> Beautiful arrows by the way.



Aren't they!!!!!! Dendy specials right there!! Absolutely love them!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 23, 2012)

Keep after them....It will happen for ya!


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 23, 2012)

How far was the shot?  Looked like a long way on the video.  Probably just the video though.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 23, 2012)

Keep on tryin. It will happen for you soon.


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 23, 2012)

PappyHoel said:


> How far was the shot?  Looked like a long way on the video.  Probably just the video though.



It was about 20-25 yards. Video makes it look much farther


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 23, 2012)

stick-n-string said:


> It was about 20-25 yards. Video makes it look much farther



Yeah it did, looked like 50 yrds.  You shouldn't have missed .


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 23, 2012)

ha!!! you made your arrows drunk with DIRT!  been there, done that. sadly.  cool video.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice job on the video. Keep after em'.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe next time bud!!! 

I wonder why that stand looks so familar, lol.


----------



## NavyDave (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice vid Jonathan!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## bronco611 (Nov 25, 2012)

Cool video,not everyone on here will admit to a completely missed blown out the box sorry good for nothin can't hit the broad side of a barn, no shootin rascal you are!!!!BUT YOU MY MAN! can handle all the abuse that goes with such a post!!!LOLGreat job and video by the way, I just wish I would have had a shot so far this year. You can't hit em if you ain't shootin at em!!! Keep up the good work and videos I love all of it. By the way did you notice you had 2 deer in front of you and that there was a squirrel on the ground moving from the oak at the left of the screen to the one in the middle?


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 25, 2012)

Haha! I am becoming famous for my misses! Anyone who knows me will tell you how good i am at scaring hogs!! 

With that said, I am deadly on some 3d targets! They dont move!!!


----------



## Necedah (Nov 26, 2012)

We ought to have a category for most misses of the year. I've got three so far  , but I'm having fun doing it.

Dave


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 26, 2012)

miss or hit, that is a cool video...Nice job.


----------



## snook24 (Nov 26, 2012)

Your doin it wrong! Haha


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 26, 2012)

sawtooth said:


> ha!!! you made your arrows drunk with DIRT!  been there, done that. sadly.  cool video.


I just sprayed Coke all over the monitor!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 26, 2012)

I tell ya, if I can keep my lense clean, it will make for a better video!!


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry you missed, but still a cool video.


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jonathan, seriously all kiddin aside, I love the video and all of the posts which are on this forum. You all make my day every time I log on to the GON forum. Keep up the good work and I hope to see all of you at Chickasaw on the trad hunt at the end of season. I grew up in Albany and now live in Sylvester maybe we can get together and shot some time lord knows I need the practice.


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jonathan, don't let all the kiddin get you down!!! My wife is called "THREE SHOT LUCY " by our son when he was 10 now he is 13. last weekend she lived up to her name one more time. Post and picture to come later in the gun hunting section. DON'T MISS IT YOU WILL LOVE IT.


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh it doesnt bother me at all!!! We all joke about it and its all in good fun!! If it did bother me i wouldnt post videos! Haha ask Barry about my shadows!


----------



## snook24 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jonathan the shadow stalker


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for videoing it!!!! There is NO WAY that I could ever even try to video a shot. I am in a dither when one gets that close. I do good to remember I have a bow somewhere....oh wait, it's in my hand. Now what am I suppose to do?  oh right, pull back - aim- hit....breath!!!! Stop shaking....etc etc....  I thought you did great!! I wouldn't have had the guts to try from that angle and distance and up in a tree!!!! Now from a blind on the ground....thatsssss different!
There isn't ONE single person....man nor woman that hasn't missed a target sometime. If they say they hadn't....they are a liar.    And if you ain't in the tree with a bow, slinging arras....you ain't hunting!!!!

Jonathan, you are my hero!!!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 27, 2012)

Tomi i was using a gopro hero2 which is straped to my forehead. All i gotta do is to remember to turn it on and not touch the lense. Obviously i forgot to not touch the lense!!
oh and Tomi your a nurse!! You are my hero!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 27, 2012)

snook24 said:


> Jonathan the shadow stalker



I think he shot the shadow this time


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 27, 2012)

Got proof this time!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 27, 2012)

stick-n-string said:


> Got proof this time!!



I see a shadow in the video


----------



## markland (Nov 28, 2012)

I know exactly what you did, holler at me and I will share it with you!  LOL


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 10, 2012)

Tryin hard you are!!!


----------

